# New Giant Monitor Lizard Discovered - Philippines



## Cidden (Apr 13, 2010)

*Published On:* 4-06-2010
*Source:* Discovery News

THE GIST: 

A large, colorful, "secretive" monitor lizard has been found in the Philippines. 
The Komodo dragon relative may have been elusive, in part, because it rarely leaves trees. 
Many more new species may be found in northern Philippine forests. 


A "spectacular" new species of giant, secretive, colorful and fruit-eating monitor lizard has been found in a Philippine forest, according to a new study.

The reptile, named the Northern Sierra Madre Forest Monitor Lizard, is 6 feet long, around 22 pounds and brightly colored yellow and black. It is in the same family as the Komodo dragon, the world's largest lizard.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 13, 2010)

how cool!! im sure there are still even more animals we have yet to document! and its super exciting!


----------



## naledge (Apr 13, 2010)

How many times has this been posted in the news section now? xD I think I've seen four.


----------

